# Louisburg, NC Male/Stray Bl/Tan # 10-2627 / 6-3-0139



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

K-20: This happy and active young GSD male was found stray on West River Road in Louisburg on 11/8 and is looking for his family. He will be available for adoption on 11/12. PLEASE NOTE: For current information on pet's availability, please call the ANIMAL CONTROL OFFICERS THE SHELTER DIRECTLY AT 919-496-3032 during their open hours 8-5pm Monday thru Friday. Saturday from 10am until 2pm. Be sure to MENTION ID number when calling. Please understand that the officers may have limited information on the pet's prior history. Pets with a history of aggression are not available for adoption and would not be listed here. Thank you for your help.
Franklin County’s Animal Shelter facility is located at 351 T. Kemp Rd., Louisburg, NC 27549 
The normal hours of operation are:
Monday -Friday
8:00 AM to 5:00 PM

Saturday
10:00 AM to 2:00 PM 
Hours for Drop-Offs and Adoptions are: 
Monday -Friday
10:00 AM to 4:00 PM

Saturday
10:00 AM to 2:00 PM 
Adoption Fees 
Dog/Cat $25.00 
* Spay/Neuter Deposit $50.00 
:help:
*Franklin County Animal Control*, Louisburg, NC 


919-496-3032
 Email Franklin County Animal Control

I have been watching this guy for a while since he came in on the 8th of the month. He seems very sweet. Can temp test if anyone is interested. Please cross post! 

He looks so incredibly sad!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

this guy is about 2 1/2 hours from me. poor guy. hope he finds an amazing home.


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

this is a horrible shelter...they do have a wonderful rescue group who have been there in spite of staff
walton


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Listing is gone! Probably PTS!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor little guy, RIP - we are approaching a major holiday: that means "house cleaning" for a lot of shelters....... run free if you're at the Bridge, boy....
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

